# Seriously!?



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 25, 2018)

Obviously these "geniuses" never heard of Luft '46


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord, help us...………………...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2018)

Yep..

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 26, 2018)

Bye them up guys! Maybe they will be worth something.


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 26, 2018)

Don't forget these people walk among us.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2018)

Oh FFS...

I weep for the decline of humanity...


----------



## Graeme (Jun 26, 2018)

Story above it looks interesting....

Phones4U billionaire John Caudwell says 11 family members now diagnosed with Lyme disease - Telegraph

Wasn't Revell who had balls and produced the F-19 and "ticked" off the DoD all those years ago?


----------



## Drifter (Jun 29, 2018)

I dont want to live on this planet anymore. These SJW are becoming too much.


----------

